# My Little Rose - Her Birth Story



## StarGazerRose

_[I wrote this half in the hospital and the rest much later...so some things might have gotten lost in translation... ]_

I hope you enjoy ;)

Black Friday (11/24) prenatal appointment...
My blood pressure was again high, and they finally told me I had gestational hypertension. Mixed with my gestational diabetes, they wanted me to be induced to lower the risk of anything more arising in the remaining weeks.
Doctor said her scheduler was out of office and would call Monday to schedule.
On the ride home I told Hen some details. When I got home we were planning out what would be the best day to schedule it. We also pulled out papers with go through and see what i needed to pack and bring.
And… I got a phone call from the office — I thought I forgot something — nope! They were calling to tell me my induction was going to be _Monday_!
I spent the whole day Friday informing people of my super quick news. Saturday I worked my last day at my part time job. Sunday we spent gathering things to take to the hospital.
Sunday afternoon at 4:30 we made it to the Family Center. I wasn’t too aware of what they were going to do. In my room they hooked me to the monitor to listen to baby’s heartbeat and see my contractions (which funny I was having Braxton Hicks and not even aware). I had to wait for the doctor to come out of an emergency c-section before anything could happen. Roughly around 6-7p I think is when she came in. She inserted the vaginal balloon and away we go…

Most of the night it just felt like I had back ache and couldn’t get comfortable. But I'm used to an ache so it really didn't phaze me, and to be honest, in the beginning I thought it was the bed making me uncomfortable. 
I made it through the night without too much of a complaint, if any.
In the morning at 8a they removed the balloon and they said I was 3-4cm. I had to wait for the doctor to verify who came in around 9-10a. He checked me and said I was 5cm, and with contractions 2 minutes apart he wanted to break my water. My mom rushed over and thank God she did! 

My contractions were getting closer and starting so bother me a bit more, but I breathed through them with little issues. With all the water I was drinking I had to pee, so with all my attachments I had to be followed to the potty. I started having a lot more contractions on the toilet. 
My husband was trying to work on the house, and called during a few contractions, I had to give my mom the phone…

Another run to the potty and I felt like I wasn't finished even though I just went. 
So back to the bed but they wanted me to try another position…that didn't work -- utterly uncomfortable to lean the opposite direction on the bed. So I sat on the edge of the bed and just commented that I needed to use the bathroom. The nurse said it probably was the baby engaging. She checked me and said that I was 7-8 cm, let's say 8. 
Then it kinda started to hit me fast, the pressure was getting to me and I tried to not push for maybe a minute. My mom coached me through some breathing but it didn't last long. That lasted for a minute and I said I feel the need to push.
They called the doctor in. Got me all at set up. Test push and a breath. Then they said a real push and I gave it all I had. Baby's head was out! Then one more and baby slid it the rest of the way.
The nurses were so impressed. The doctor said no tearing, maybe some scraps but that's it. After they cut the cord baby girl was on my chest and I was in heaven!

Since I really didn't start to show any signs of pain til the very end, the one nurse told me that for my next child, if I have ANY pain to immediately come to the hospital. That made me laugh.

After an hour of some much loved skin-to-skin they took her to do her evaluations.
She was 6lbs 8oz and 20in! Born at 12:12.

We got a little bit more cuddle time and then I got whisked up to the Mother-Baby suites. The next few days are a crazy blur of everything!

Everything was going well the first day and into the night. They came and checked on both Baby Girl and me often... so all seemed good. They were going to start our discharge paperwork but the came back saying that Baby girl had high bilirubin levels, and they had to be put under a heat lamp. She was under for 2 rounds and nearly 16 hours! I hated it! Poor thing kept pulling off the mask, and screaming so we had to keep taking her out to fix the mask and calm her. Plus I couldn't nurse her so we had to feed her formula while under the light. After around 16 hours of being under the light and two horrible foot pricks they told us her levels hit to just right in range and we could get back to cuddling and nursing. Then since my blood pressure was still fluctuating too much they started giving me some medication. To evaluate us both we stayed one more night...
So her levels stayed high enough to be released, my blood pressure was lowering, and we got to go home!

We stayed for only 5 days, but it felt like we were there for weeks!

I'm still in awe that after 7 years I finally have my first little miracle!

Welcome to the world my little Caralyn Rose!
​


----------



## mara16jade

Congratulations! Enjoy every minute...it goes so fast. <3


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Congratulations! She’s beautiful x


----------



## NDH

Congrats! Super swift induction.


----------



## Sushai

Congratulations star!!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks Ladies :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Congrats!!!


----------



## 21p1eco

congratulations! beautiful


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

